# Gulf Shores 5/14, after dark



## Jacknabox (May 15, 2014)

After Catching about 20 catfish on sand fleas, I found a speckled crab and threw it out! Five minutes later this was the result!


----------



## TPGawroriski (Mar 6, 2014)

That's a black drum right? And nice!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

TPGawroriski said:


> That's a black drum right? And nice!


Yes, 100% Black Drum. They won't pass up a crab, ever.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Way to go, great catch!


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Jacknabox said:


> After Catching about 20 catfish on sand fleas, I found a speckled crab and threw it out! Five minutes later this was the result!


How did you hook the crab?


----------



## Jacknabox (May 15, 2014)

I just hooked it on one of the sides through the bottom out the top. Went in at a leg. Biggest fish I've caught surf fishing! I can't wait to see what else is out there haha


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice job man! Catch some croakers in the surf and cut them up...Get it way out there and you will catch big bull reds.

Good to hear the sand fleas are out now. Need some for Pomps this weekend!


----------



## Jacknabox (May 15, 2014)

How do you go about catching croakers?? This is all new to me!


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

Dude, super easy. Rig up a small drop shot rig on light tackle and use little pieces of peeled shrimp or squid. Small hooks, 1/0 circles.


----------



## Jacknabox (May 15, 2014)

Is this in the bay or gulf? And, where are some public places you can go on the bay and toss a cast net for pin fish?


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

This is in the Gulf on the west end of Gulf Shores.


----------

